# Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute



## Katteker (30. Dezember 2008)

Moin zusammen.

Hab in 3 Wochen Urlaub. Dann will ich meine erste Rute selber machen. Hab mich jetzt durch den größten Teil des "Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt" Threads gewühlt und beschlossen, dass ich erstmal mit nem fertigen Bausatz anfange.

Hab mir daher grade bei CMW diesen Rutenbausatz bestellt:

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...02&CatId=11&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Nun hab ich noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Ist Bindegarn schon mit dabei, oder muss ich mir noch welches dazu bestellen? Aufgeführt ist es nicht, kann ja aber auch sein das der immer mit dabei ist?

2. Ist entsprechender Kleber mit dabei oder muss ich mir diesen noch vorher organisieren? Wenn letzteres: Welchen Kleber würdet ihr zum ankleben des Korkgriffes empfehlen?

3. Brauch ich sonst noch irgendwas, oder ist sonst alles mit dabei?

4. Ist ne Anleitung mit dabei? Oder muss ich mir die Reihenfolge des Zusammenbaus selber zusammenreimen?

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Ich könnte natürlich auch warten bis der Bausatz da ist, hab aber Angst, dass ich dann nicht mehr rechtzeitig alle zusätzlichen Sache besorgen kann. Hab nur 2 Wochen Urlaub und in der Zeit soll die Rute fertig werden.


Bin für jeden noch so kleinen Tip dankbar. Wie gesagt, ist meine erste "Selbstgemachte".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Das Vorhaben ist löblich! #6

Der Bausatz kostet den gleichen Preis wie der schon sehr günstige Blank alleine. Von daher darf man bei dem Zubehör nicht zuviel erwarten.

Also was Du noch unbedingt brauchst, ist Bindegarn und Wickellack 2k incl. Pinsel, das kommt einmal dazu und reicht für mehrere Ruten. Wenn man nicht gleich 10 Farben an Garn benötigt, bleibt das überschaubar.  Für den Anfang reicht eine Spule 90m in Stärke A deiner Farbwahl, ideal in schwarz oder rot.

Kleber für den Griff einen Kleber (Pattex reicht schon) und ein glattes Tape (ohne Kreppung) für Unterfütterungen  brauchst Du auch noch, das kann aus dem Baumarkt sein oder bei CMW gleich mitbestellt werden.
Idealerweise bestellst Du Dir das Heft "Rutenbau" von C.W. auch noch dazu. 
Wenn Du das schnell abwickelst, packen sie Dir das gleich mit ein. Telefon funktioniert sehr gut.

Ein Einfache Wickelhilfe wirst Du schon zusammen bekommen, da gibt es auch hier Beispiele und Fotos, NoSaint hatte letztens eine sehr kreative Lösung #6 aus einer alten Schublade gezeigt. Eine scharfe Näh/Nagelschere fürs Garn und eine fürs Tape, und schon bist Du für den Start ausgerüstet.

Wenn alles zuviel und Wald vor lauter Problembäumen zu hoch wird - gibt sogar ganze spezialisierte Foren für sowas! 

Und denk dran: Der Teufel ist zwar ein Eichhörnchen, frisst aber gerne Peanuts!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Die Rute ist für den Preis übrigens echt Top !
Hab die -145gr wg Variante davon und die ist echt super zum  schweren Spinnfischen geeignet !

hättest dir bei cmw übrigens gleich das hier : http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...7&CatId=346&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
mit bestellen sollen , dann hättest alles was du brauchst . ( außer Kreppband zum unterfüttern)


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Wenn es erlaubt ist, hänge ich mich hier mal ran. Möchte auch mal was selbstbauen. Soll eine leichte Baitcaster werden. Diesen Blank habe ich gefunden. (Zweitilig, weil der Stecken auch mal fliegen soll) Und diesen Triggergriff. Ist zwar kein High-End-Material aber zum ersten Versuch sollte es reichen. Jetzt hat die Rute einen Durchmesser von 13 mm und der Griff 18 mm. Wie ich gelesen habe kann man das mit Tape-Band unterfüttern. Wären dann ja rund 2,5 mm |bigeyes


----------



## devin111 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Hab mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden es zu probieren. Spiel schon länger mit dem Gedanken hab mich aber nie so richtig getraut. Ich habe jetzt das alles bestellt:

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...02&CatId=11&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/catalog/product/index.php?&CatId=95&id=1894&begin=30           (das 19mm Band)
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...7&CatId=346&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...0&CatId=347&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...56&CatId=17&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Das müßte alles sein was ich brauche oder? Meint ihr ich schaffe es damit meine erste Rute zu bauen? Bin handwerklich schon einigermassen begabt, also keine 2 linken Hände.

@AngelDet
Hast du vielleicht noch einen Link zu NoSaints Wickelhilfe? Finde leider nichts.

Würde mich über Hilfe freun.

Gruss
David


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Sagt mal ist das eigntlich einfach so ne Rute zu bauen.
Ich frage, weil ich das auch mal gerne machen würde, nur hab ich leider 2 linke Hände :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



devin111 schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> Hast du vielleicht noch einen Link zu NoSaints Wickelhilfe? Finde leider nichts.


Ich auch nicht mehr, das Suchen mit "Schublade" schmeißt nichts raus.
Frag ihn am besten selber ...

Im Prinzip kannst Du in jeden Holzkasten 2  V-Kerben reinschneiden und die ein wenig polstern.
Oder das als Ständer aus senkrechten Brettern aufbauen.
So in der Art, gibts auch fertig, ist aber auch nicht schwer: http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...2&CatId=95&begin=30&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=


----------



## devin111 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Sieht wirklich einfach aus. Das am oberen Rand sind dann die Spulenhalter oder?


----------



## heinzi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

..oder so:m

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/bindestadion.htm


----------



## devin111 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Merci Heinzi, danke für den Link!! Habs gerade eben schon nachgebaut, wirklich einfach. Jetzt kann der Bausatz kommen


----------



## Alex.k (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Das Spezialband sieht für mich aus als würde es normales Abklebeband sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Das Unterwickelband muss *glattes Tape* sein, ohne Riffel, vollflächig klebend.
Und es sollte was taugen, dass die Klebschicht nicht nach 2 Jahren plötzlich aufhört, das tun ganz billige Fabrikate gerne. Tesa-Band ist gut, aber inzwischen sehr teuer, Baumarkt wie OBI. Da ist es plötzlich sogar günstiger bei CMW das Nopi mitzukaufen ...


----------



## heinzi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



devin111 schrieb:


> Merci Heinzi, danke für den Link!! Habs gerade eben schon nachgebaut, wirklich einfach. Jetzt kann der Bausatz kommen



 ...übrigens, den bausatz habe ich mir voriges jahr gekauft. allerdings bis 145g wurfgewicht. ist wirklich super, insbesondere für diesen preis. allerdings habe ich den eindruck, das die rute deutlich mehr ab kann als angegeben. bin mal gespannt wie dein eindruck des blankes ist.
gruß
heinz


----------



## devin111 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Werd dir Rückmeldung geben. Bin aber erstmal froh wenn ichs überhaupt schaffe die Rute zusammenzubauen 

Hab noch ne kurze Frage wegen dem Springpunkt des Blanks. Um diesen zu finden muß man doch den Blank auf z.B. auf einen Tisch aufsetzen etwas durchbiegen und drehen, dann dort wo der Blank auf dem z.B. Tisch einrastet oder etwas aufliegt (keine Ahnung wie man das nennt) ist doch der Springpunkt oder? Aber wo kommen jetzt die Ringe hin? Auf der Seite wo der Blank auf dem Tisch einrastet oder 180 Grad versetzt (oder 45 Grad), da komm ich noch nicht ganz klar. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja da noch kurz weiterhelfen.


----------



## crazyFish (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

@heinzi

Wieviel wiegt denn die 145iger Variante insgesamt? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir so ein Set zum testen besorge, bevor ich mir dann was eigenes aufbaue.
Wie sind denn die praktischen Erfahrungen mit dem Blank? Würde die dann mit Gummiködern von 15 bis 20cm und 15 bis 25gr fischen wollen...


----------



## devin111 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Hab jetzt nochmal ne ganz tolle Zeichnung angefertigt, zwecks meiner Frage wo die Ringe hinkommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Beide 180-Grad Stellungen sind "richtig", einmal kann man so mit Krümmung nach oben aufbauen und diese verstecken, im Innenbogen erscheint mir die Vorzugskrümmung besser für die letzte Phase des Wurfes und die erreichte Wurfpräzsion (Zielgenauigkeit) der Spinnrute bestätigt mir dieses.


----------



## devin111 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Danke für die Antwort. Also meinst du die Ringe 180 Grad versetzt zu setzten ist besser, also wie bei 1.?


----------



## heinzi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



crazyFish schrieb:


> @heinzi
> 
> Wieviel wiegt denn die 145iger Variante insgesamt? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir so ein Set zum testen besorge, bevor ich mir dann was eigenes aufbaue.
> Wie sind denn die praktischen Erfahrungen mit dem Blank? Würde die dann mit Gummiködern von 15 bis 20cm und 15 bis 25gr fischen wollen...


 
Hallo crazy fish, was die rute insgesamt wiegt kann ich nicht sagen. wenn ich es schaffe mal in den keller zu kommen, würde ich die rute mal wiegen. ich habe die rute in norwegen zum pilken benuzt. dort hatte sie auch mit pilker um 200g keine probleme. der blank ist rel. schnell. aus meiner sicht ist der blank für die o.g. gummiköder überdimensioniert. ich hatte den blank hier schon mal beschrieben und es gab zu dem bausatz schon ein thema. gib mal als suchfunktion: "cmw schnäppchen" ein. da findest du den blank beschrieben.


----------



## crazyFish (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Danke die Größenabschätzung kam auf Basis der Angaben bei CMW, ich werde die Tage mal dort anrufen.

Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem anderen Thread, der war ganz interessant :m.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Die Tips die Du bekommen hast, sind schon mal sehr gut.
Ich würde mir auch das CMW Blinker Heft unbedingt gönnen.

Was mir übrigens die Arbeit unheimlich erleichtert, ist ein Skalpell.
Das möchte ich nicht mehr missen, für 50 Cent.


----------



## devin111 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Gut das ich das Heft gleich mitbestellt habe. Skalpell hab ich auch noch daheim. Aber kann vielleicht kann noch jemand meine Frage von oben beantworten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



devin111 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Also meinst du die Ringe 180 Grad versetzt zu setzten ist besser, also wie bei 1.?


Beides ist richtig, je nachdem was besser passt, bei 1. hängt die Rute gegen die Vorzugskrümmung und wird damit optisch gerader, das ist in vielen Fällen wichtig. Einen 1a geraden Blank mit leichten Ringen baue ich lieber genau die 180Grad anders auf.


----------



## devin111 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Ok, danke für die Antwort. Sagen wir mal so, würdest du diesen Bausatz nach 1. oder 2. aufbauen?

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...02&CatId=11&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Das kannst Du nur mit dem ganzen Blank in der Hand entscheiden, ist der irgendwie krumm (was häufig passiert), geht es primär um das ausbügeln der Biegung, die meistens diese Form wie 1. als Springpunkt entstehen läßt, und der Bogen zeigt dann nach oben, da ist man festgelegt, baue ich dann auch so auf.
Mußt Du also entscheiden anhand des Materials, eine sehr treffgenau werfende Rute bekommt man besser hin, wenn man die Ringe in den Innenbogen setzt und sich beim Abwurfpunkt die Rute exakt in Vorzugsrichtung biegt. Es gibt aber keine Norm, manche Erbauer stellen das alles in Frage und pappen ihre Ringe irgendwo drauf, und sind auch oft zufrieden.  

Ich will aber das Optimum, dann darf das auch mehr Aufwand fordern...


----------



## Katteker (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

So, habs nicht früher geschafft:

@Angeldet:

Zum Lack: Meinst du den hier? http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...5&CatId=346&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Zum Garn: Das hier müsste richtig sein, oder? http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...79&CatId=94&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=



Oder lohnt es sich tatsächlich eher ein Set zu nehmen:

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...7&CatId=346&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Damit könnte ich mich grade am ehesten anfreunden. Ist nicht gleich ganz so viel Lack.

Dazu kommt dann wohl auch das genannte Buch: http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...56&CatId=17&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=


Danke auch schonmal an alle andern für die vielen Tips!

Hoffe mal, dass der Bausatz selber bald da ist.


----------



## Bobster (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Ein Beispiel für einen sehr gelungenen, informativen Tröt.

Da möchte man sofort loslegen......

#6


Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Na, dann macht mal los!

Nie war es so einfach und günstig und so breit im Angebot wie jetzt.

Und die Gelegenheit: Aktuell Eiswinter, alles zu, nur die Masochisten gehen noch aufs Eis!  :q
D.h. 100% basteln, Rutenbau und keine Ablenkung durchs Angeln und Fische fangen.

Und wie war das mit der Vorfreude, Vorfreude ist die beste Freude! :vik:


----------



## Schweißsocke (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kannst Du in jeden Holzkasten 2  V-Kerben reinschneiden und die ein wenig polstern.
> Oder das als Ständer aus senkrechten Brettern aufbauen.
> http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...2&CatId=95&begin=30&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=



Noch einfacher ist ein Pappkarton, in den man seitlich Kerben als Rutenauflage einschneidet. So habe ich meine ersten Ruten aufgebaut, das hat allerbestens funktioniert.

Wenn man dann erst mal Blut geleckt hat, kommt das Streben nach Perfektion von alleine.


----------



## devin111 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Stimmt 

Eine Frage hät ich noch, zwecks der Ringpositionen oder Abständen. Gibts da irgendwo ne Tabelle oder so für Spinruten?
Mein Set ist ja für eine 2,70m Spinrute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Es gibt eine gute Tabelle im Buch Rutenbau von CMW, es geistert einiges durch Netz und es gibt sogar ganze Foren, die sich damit beschäftigen und Daten bereit halten. 
Letztlich ist der Prozess nicht final abgeschlossen, es gibt mehrere Beringungsstyles, Vor- und Nachteile (die ich hier nicht episch erklären werde), es ist schon sehr viel drüber diskutiert und geschrieben worden, falsch machen kann man mit bewährten Beringungsschemata nichts.


----------



## crazyFish (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

So bin gerade dabei die Bestellung bei CMW fertig zu machen und liebäugel mit nem anderen Rollenhalter, weil nen Bausatz ist ja wie von der Stange |rolleyes.

Weiß jemand welchen Durchmesser der Blank des Twister II Sets an der Stelle hat? Hoffe mir kann jemand spontan helfen, ansonsten werde ich dann wohl morgen mal dort anrufen.


----------



## megger (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Es kommt nicht darauf an, welchen Durchmesser der Blank hat, sonder welcher Rollenhalter dir am besten liegt, und mit was für ner Rolle du fischen willst. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nen Fuji DPS anbauen willst. Falls dem so ist, dann ist bei dem Wurfgewicht der 17er oder 18er eigentlich schon für die meisten Angler ideal. Die Größe gibt hier den Innendurchmesser an. Ich persönlich würde für diesen Blank den 18er nehmen. Unterfüttern musst du den Rollenhalter sowieso. nur bei leichten Ruten bvorzuge ich einen kleineren Durchmesser. Ruf mal bei CMW an, da bekommste normalerweise eine sehr Kompetente Beratung.


Petri

Megger


----------



## crazyFish (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Zur Aufklärung:

Ich habe mich dann gestern nach langem hin und her gegen den Twisterbausatz und für den DS Bausatz entschieden.

Der passt einfach besser in die Planung des Rutenwalds, da ich zuerst ja nur eine "Testrute" bauen wollte um mich danach an eine hochwertigere Gummipeitsche zu machen.

Hoffe dass dann bald die bestellte Literatur eintrudel, habe mir mal was englischsprachiges gegönnt, dann kann ich sagen ich verbessere damit mein Fremdsprachentalent |rolleyes.


----------



## devin111 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

So, mein Satz ist heute gekommen. Alles super soweit . Griff ist montiert. Aber ein Teil weiß ich nicht was es ist und wo es hinkommt? Könnt ihr mir helfen? Es handelt sich um die Hülse die ich auf dem Bild markiert habe.


----------



## crazyFish (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Hmm Schuss ins Blaue  Kann das eine Verstärkung im Bereich der Steckverbindung sein?

Leider lässt sich auf dem Foto wenig erahnen.


----------



## devin111 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Weiß schon habs leider nicht größer. Hab ich auch schon vermutet. Nur brauch ich das Dingens den wirklich?


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Das ist ein sogenannter V-Ring (Verstärkungsring) der kommt ans ende des Spitzenteils am Überschub. Es reicht aber auch aus dort nur mit Garn zu wickeln, wobei ich diese Ringe optisch auch sehr schick finde und sie deshalb auf den meisten meiner Ruten zu finden sind.


#h


----------



## devin111 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Alles klar danke!!


----------



## Drop-shotter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Hallo, hier gibt es ein Berechnungsprogramm für die Ringabstände beim Rutenbau,
habe danach 1 Rute aufgebaut u. bin super zufrieden damit.

Das Thema "richtige Ringabstände" wird wohl nie abgeschlossen sein.

Bin gerade dabei, eine Fliegenrute Aftma 8 als Spinnrute aufzubauen.
Habe vor 5 Jahren eine Aftma 5/6 als Spinnrute aufgebaut, das Teil hat Suchtpotential, ich angle nur noch damit, u. bin auf die Aktion der neuen Rute sehr gespannt.


----------



## Drop-shotter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



Drop-shotter schrieb:


> Hallo, hier gibt es ein Berechnungsprogramm für die Ringabstände beim Rutenbau,
> habe danach 1 Rute aufgebaut u. bin super zufrieden damit.
> 
> Das Thema "richtige Ringabstände" wird wohl nie abgeschlossen sein.
> ...


 
Link für Ringabstände vergessen reinzustellen:
http://home.vr-web.de/degmayr/Rutenbau/Rutenbau 2006.xls


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

So, das Handteil ist (fast) fertig montiert. Wenn der Kleber trocken ist, kommen noch ein paar Nachbesserungsarbeiten und dann ist dieser Teil abgeschlossen. Bisher eigentlich noch keine größeren Schwierigkeiten.






Den Rollenhater finde ich jetzt nicht so schick, ist eben ein recht günstiger. Werde beim nächsten mal wohl auf ein protzigeres Modell achten...

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Paket mit dem Wickelgarn, dem Lack und dem Buch, dann kanns endlich weitergehen.


Ich würde jetzt noch gerne die Übergänge vom Kork zum  Rollenhalten etwas anschleifen um einen fließenden Übergang zu bekommen. Was für ein Schleifpapier sollte man nehmen? Welche Körnung? Hab etwas Angst, dass mir der Kork ausreißt.|kopfkrat


----------



## devin111 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Mein Bausatz ist schon fertig !! Ist wirklich nicht so schwer. Laß die Rute jetzt bis morgen nochmal richtig durchtrocknen und dann stell ich mal Fotos rein.

Eine Frage hät ich noch. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ein Ring minimal neben der Flucht der anderen Ringe liegt. Ist das sehr schlimm?


----------



## Katteker (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

So, nicht mal mehr 24 Stunde und ich kann behaupten: Es ist vollbracht!


Nachdem ich schon übermütig behauptete das Griffteil sei fertig, bin ich 2 Tage später fast zusammengebrochen. Der Kleber war nicht so wirklich geeignet. Er war noch genauso flüssig wie am Tag der Montage... . Nach kurzem studium der Anleitung wusste ich dann auch wieso: Er trocknet nur, wenn er gut an Luft kommt. Ist natürlich unterm Kork usw. nicht so einfach.#q

Also vernünftigen 2-Komponentenkleber besorgt und kurz danach war der Griff dann auch wirklich fest.

Vorgestern habe ich dann die Ringe angebaut. Anfangs: Freestyle zwischen den Knien. Die ersten Wicklungen sehen dem entsprechend noch etwas "gewöhnugsbedürftig" aus. Man kann z.T. doch noch ganz gut den Blankerkennen. Ist ja aber zum Glück nur ein optisches Problem.

Für die letzten Ringe hat ich mit dann aus nem alten Katon ne Bindehilfe gebastelt. Ich muss sagen, die Wicklungen sehen sofort 1000 mal besser aus.

Gestern kamen dann die ersten 2 Lackschichten drauf. Heute dann die dritte Schicht. Das neue Stöckchen darf jetzt noch in Ruhe bis morgen trocknen. Dann kommen auch noch ein paar Detailfotos.

Hier erstmal das Ergebnis von hetue im Überblick:























Bin schon gewaltig auf den ersten Fisch an der "selbstgemachten" gespannt. Kribbelt schon richtig.

Zufrieden bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Ergebnis. War die erste eigene Rute. Über die kleinen Schönheitsfehler bei den Wicklungen kann man wohl drüber hinwegsehen.

Schönen Dank auf jeden Fall für die vielen Tips!#6

Für diese Rute habe ich jetzt alle Teile über CMW bestellt. 1x den Bausatz Twister 1, und einmal das Lackset groß.

In 1-2 Monaten wird dann wohl die zweite eigene angefangen. Dann aber auf keinen Fall wieder ein Bausatz, nein, dann wird eine Rute komplett selbst zusammengestellt.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Sieht auf den ersten Blick doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, bin mal auf die Detailfotos gespannt.

Mein Bausatz ist ja leider noch nicht eingetroffen. Dafür habe ich aus eine paar alten Klamotten und ein wenig Neuanschaffungen aus dem Baumarkt eine kleine Wickelbank gebastelt. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie die sich in der Praxis macht.

ps. Was für einen Kleber hast du denn genutzt?


----------



## devin111 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Für Griff, Rollenhalter, etc. hab ich Uhu Endfest genommen.


----------



## Katteker (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Beim ersten mal habe ich Kraftkleber von Tesa benutzt. Hatte ich noch rumliegen. Dieser ist aber wie gesagt nicht ausgehärtet.

Für den zweiten Versuch hab ich mir dann 2-Komponenten Montagekleber von Pattex besorgt. Dieser scheint besser zu sein. Jetzt kann ich am Griff rütteln und ziehen, da rutscht nichts. Wie gut der Kleber wirklich hält, kann ich aber wohl erst nach der ersten Saison sagen.

Hier noch ein paar Detailbilder. Die Wicklungen und der Lack sind leider nicht so gleichmäßig geworden wie ichs mir vorgestellt hatte. Aber Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister...:m


----------



## crazyFish (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Danke für die Klebstofftipps, werde dafür noch einmal in den Baumarkt müssen, mal schauen was dort im Regal steht.

Zu den Wicklungen und Lackierungen sage ich lieber nichs, habe mein erstes Mal ja noch vor mir .

Wofür hast du denn die Wicklung am Handteil im Bereich der Stechverbindung gemacht? Hat die eine Funktion oder dient die als Zierde?


----------



## Katteker (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Der Blank ist an der Steckverbindung nicht lackiert. Ich fand den Übergang vom lackierten in den unackierten Bereich nicht wirklich schön. Außerdem hatte ich Angst, dass der Lack dort sonst leicht abblättern könnte.


Kann mir eig. jemand sagen, warum dieser Bereich nicht lackiert ist? Bei meinen anderen Ruten mit gleicher Verbindung (Überschubverbindung?) ist der Blank durchgehend lackiert.|kopfkrat


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Der unlackierte Teil des ST ist eine angeraute Fläche, um die beide Rutenteil leichter wieder auseinander zu bekommen. Über den tatsächlichen Nutzen läßt sich streiten,da der Bereich zu klein geraten ist.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Bei der abgebildeten Rute handelt es sich um die Twister3, allerdings umlackiert, da das Silber nicht meiner Vorstellung entsprach.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Tja, da waren die Finger schneller als die Augen. Ich hätte erst mal richtig lesen sollen, daß es sich um das Handteil handelt. Die Spitze des HT ist relativ großflächig unlackiert, damit die Überschubverbindung auch noch hält, wenn die Teile nach längerem Gebrauch Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigen. Mir erscheint deine Wicklung daher fehl am Platz.


----------



## megger (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

@ Schorsch

Wie ist denn die Aktion der Twister 3? Und wie schätzt du das reale WG ein? Überlege mir auch noch, ob ich mir den Satz noch besorge.

Petri

Megger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Hi Georg! #h 
Da ist ja schon der richtige Mr.Twister am Start.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Moin Megger, der Blank wird von CMW schon ganz richtig mit mittel bis schnell beschrieben. Ist ein ziemlich hartes Teil. Als reales WG würde ich 80-90 gr. angeben. Wir benutzen die Ruten am Rhein gerne auf kürzere Distanzen auf Aal.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Moin Det |wavey:

manchmal bin ich auch hier noch anzutreffen. :g


----------



## crazyFish (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

So der DS Bausatz ist gerade eingetroffen, alle Teile sind dabei. Bis jetzt macht alles einen ganz guten Eindruck.

Da die Literatur auch erst mit dem Paket eingetroffen ist, werde ich mich zuerst damit auseinander setzen, denn die ein oder andere Änderung habe ich wahrscheinlich an dem Bausatz noch vor, zB den Kork auf den anderen Rollenhalter anpassen.


----------



## mr.pink79 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Ich hoffe du berichtest wie du mit der Arbeit voran kommst und wie sich dieser Dropshot Blank so anfühlt. :g

Will mir auch den Bausatz besorgen und meine erste eigene aufbauen. allerdings eigentlich für kleine Gummis, Finesse-Rigs.
Dafür wollte ich die Rutenspitze eventuell um ein paar cm kürzen. Jetzt warte ich erstmal was du über den Blank berichten kannst und mache mir selbst ein Bild wenn das Paket eintrifft.


----------



## crazyFish (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Sicher werde ich machen, habe den Bausatz auch nicht nur fürs reine DS Angeln gekauft. Wollte ihn allgemein als leichte Spinnrute, zB fürs leichte Softjerken und möglicherweise auch als Einstieg für die Finesse Rigs, nutzen. Der Blank selbst fühlt sich schön "steif" an und auch die Spitze ist nicht so weich wie ich befürchtet hatte :q.

Vom reinen Betasten her müsste es möglich sein, mal schauen wie weit sich dies dann nach der Montage noch ändert. Und wirklich zeigen wird es sich ja eh am Wasser.

Wenn ich soweit bin werde ich mal die Testkurve der Rute mit zwei, drei verschiedenen Gewichten als Last, fotografieren und online stellen. 

Ich kann aber noch nicht abschätzen wie lange dies dauern wird.


----------



## mr.pink79 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

das eilt nicht, schreib grad noch ne Arbeit fertig. Mit dem Ruten bauen kann ich mich definitiv erst später beschäftigen. 
Aber da hier ein schöner informativer Thread am laufen ist steig ich mal mit ein!:g

Deine Aussagen reichen mir auf jeden Fall schon fast zur Bestellung. Gibt es den Blank auch einzeln? hab ihn nicht gefunden!#c


----------



## crazyFish (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Ich glaube nicht, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. So ganz bin ich noch nicht durch die Bezeichnungen gestiegen. Folgender hat zwar die selben Eigenschaften wird aber nicht als Crankbait sondern als als Spin geführt. (Nr. B-ISB780)

Ich würde einfach mal dort anrufen oder eine Mail schreiben


----------



## crazyFish (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Kurze Zwischenfrage an dieser Stelle, da ich bei CMW gerade keinen mehr teleofnisch erreiche.

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit den Ringpositionen zusammen mit meinem Bausatz erhalten, dort drin steht gemessen ab Spitze. Bloss bis zu welcher Stelle des Rings? Bezieht sich das auf die Ringeinlage oder auf den Ringfuss? Ich verbaue Einstegringe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Ich gehe immer von den Ringeinlagen aus, ob beim Spitzenring oder 1- oder 2-Beinern, da gibts die gleiche Frage nochmal.  
Das ist auch das einzig sinnige, da die Einlagen die Schnur führen.


----------



## crazyFish (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Okay vielen Dank, dass bringt mich weiter #6.

Ich schwankte zwischen der Idee, die Schnur wird über Einlagen geführt und der Schnurverlauf ist am wichtigsten oder die Kraft wird bei Einstegringen über den Ringfuss auf den Blank übertragen und die Lastkurve im Blank ist am wichtigsten.

Hier ein kleines Zwischenbild vom montieren Handbereich, ich habe einen anderen Rollenhalter, als im Bausatz beinhaltet, verbaut und den Griff dann entsprechend angepasst. Ausserdem habe ich den Griff um einen guten cm gekürzt, da so das Gefühle dass er mir angenehmer in der Hand liegt :q







Ich hatte ein paar Probleme, mit dem Bröckeln des Korks aber nach derzeitigem Stand bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Mal schauen wie die ganze Rute zum Schluss aussieht, ob ich dann vllt. noch etwas Korkspachtel benutze.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Wenn Du es supergut machen willst mit der Ringverteilung, bleibt nur das praktische Feintuning. D.h. Ringe an der gedachten Position antapen, Rolle dran, Schnur durch und belasten und die Biegekurve anschauen. Wenn sich starke unharmonische Biegungen zeigen, versucht man diese durch leichtes Versetzen auszugleichen, auch alle Ringe höherschieben oder dergleichen. Da kein Blank gleich ist, kann man nur so zu einer exakt optimierten Verteilung kommen. Umgekehrt reicht die Standardverteilung oft auch, je stärker die Rutenklasse ist, umso besser.


----------



## crazyFish (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, ich habe die ersten Ringe dran, zwei fehlen noch. Danach werde ich mich mal langsam an die Biegekurve herantasten und schauen wie sich die Rute verhält.

Ganz schöne Fuckelei für einen Grobmotoriker, aber ich glaube langsam habe ich den Dreh (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) raus.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Kann man den Blank einfach umlackieren ?
Wenn ja was nimmt man da für einen lack für ?

Habe vor mir auch mal so einen Bausatz anszuschaffe, nur ich fürchte ich bekomme das mit den ringen nicht so richtig hin, da mir dies verdammt schwierig erscheint.

Wofür ist jetzt dieser 2 komponenten Kleber den mana uch in CMW bestellen kann ?! Wird damit alles befesteigt ? Also der Rutengriff (Kork) weil die Ringe werden doch einfach nur mögligst in einer flucht positioniert und dann umwickelt muss man da nen knoten am Ende reinmachen oder kommt da einfach nur der lack drüber ?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## crazyFish (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> Kann man den Blank einfach umlackieren ?
> Wenn ja was nimmt man da für einen lack für ?
> 
> Den Blank kann man auf jeden Fall um lackieren, ich habe es selber noch nicht gemacht, werde es aber in Zukunft mal testen.
> ...



Meinen Bausatz habe ich gestern dann beschriftet, das war mit dem Edding Lackschreiber auf dem 8mm Blank gar nicht so einfach, das Ergebnis sieht recht amateurhaft aus, gibt der ersten Rute vllt. damit aber den Richtigen Touch :q.
Danach habe ich die letzte Lackschicht aufgetragen und sie trocknen lassen. Wenn mir keine Fehler mehr auffallen geht es Sonntag zum probefischen.
Fotos stelle ich später ein, wenn ich welche gemacht habe.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche antwort.
Hat mir nen ordentliches Stück weitergeholfen.


----------



## Katteker (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Fotos stelle ich später ein, wenn ich welche gemacht habe.




Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## crazyFish (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Nun dann wollen wir doch mal die Neugiere befriedigen .

Fotos sind mit dem Handy aufgenommen, darum habe ich ein paar Probleme mit dem Farbabgleich bei künstlichem Licht. Für die Zukunft werde ich wohl etwas damit rumspielen





_Bild 1:_ Gesamtaufnahme, nein unser Boden ist, in real, bei weiten nicht so rot 






_Bild 2:_ Spitzenbereich der Rute





_Bild 3:_ Hakenöse + Wurfgewichtsbeschriftung - Gegenseitig habe ich meinen Namen und die Blankbezeichnung daraufgeschmiert  War mit dem Edding 780 auf dem schmalen Blank ne ziemliche Scheixxarbeit 





_Bild 4:_ Leitring im Detail, Interessant ist die Farbveränderung des Garns vor dem Lackieren hatte es die selbe Farbe wie die PP im Hintergrund. Mit dem farblichen Ergebniss bin ich aber zufrieden. 
Nur beim nächsten Projekt werde ich wohl zwei farbige Wicklungen probieren und mich noch etwas über die Garne schlau machen, denn das gelbe ist im Bereich der Ringfüsse sehr durchsichtig geworden. 

Wie man auf dem Bild 4 im Hintergrund sehen kann, sind die Köderboxen zum ausprobieren schon gepackt, jetz muss der Sonntagmittag nur noch kommen.

Alles in allem ist die Rute sicher weit weg von dem was man perfekt nennen würde, fürs erste bin ich aber relativ zufrieden mit dem Ergbniss und werde sicher am Ball bleiben, was den Rutenbau angeht. In der Hoffnung bei jedem Mal etwas besser zu werden, für die nächste weiß ich auf jeden Fall schon ne Menge was ich ändern bzw minimal verbessern will.


----------



## mr.pink79 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Für den ersten Versuch sieht es doch schon sehr gut aus. Hab schon schlechtere Wicklungen gesehen.#6
Ich bestell mir den Bausatz jetzt auch mal....

Bin trotzdem schon auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht vom Testfischen gespannt! Wie sieht es denn mit der Trockenaktion aus?


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Nun dann wollen wir doch mal die Neugiere befriedigen .
> 
> Fotos sind mit dem Handy aufgenommen, darum habe ich ein paar Probleme mit dem Farbabgleich bei künstlichem Licht. Für die Zukunft werde ich wohl etwas damit rumspielen
> 
> ...



Hallo.Bei Verwendung von 2Stegringen ist es besser den 1ten und 2ten Leitring wirklich bis auf den letzten mm, und dann noch mal ca.5mm zurück zu wickeln.Das eine doppelte Wicklung am Ringfuss entsteht wo die größte Belastung  liegt.

So wie im Moment,kann der Lack platzen.Einfach mal den Daumentest machen,und den Ring mit Gefühl nach unten drücken.

gruß Zandertex


----------



## crazyFish (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Für den ersten Versuch sieht es doch schon sehr gut aus. Hab schon schlechtere Wicklungen gesehen.#6
> Ich bestell mir den Bausatz jetzt auch mal....
> 
> Bin trotzdem schon auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht vom Testfischen gespannt! Wie sieht es denn mit der Trockenaktion aus?



Durch die Beringung ist die Rute, wie zu erwarten war, langsamer geworden. Da ich bis jetzt wenig mit so leichten, kurzen Stöcken am Hut hatte, fehlen mir ein bisschen die Vergleichswerte um sie einzuordnen.
Ich werde mich morgen noch einmal melden wenn ich mehr weiß.



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo.Bei Verwendung von 2Stegringen ist es besser den 1ten und 2ten Leitring wirklich bis auf den letzten mm, und dann noch mal ca.5mm zurück zu wickeln.Das eine doppelte Wicklung am Ringfuss entsteht wo die größte Belastung liegt.
> 
> So wie im Moment,kann der Lack platzen.Einfach mal den Daumentest machen,und den Ring mit Gefühl nach unten drücken.
> 
> gruß Zandertex



2Stegringen? Die habe ich nicht verbaut . Nun in einem anderen Forum habe ich schon die gegenteilige Meinung gehört. dort wurde gesagt dass ich ein wenig zuviel gewickelt habe.
Denn Belastungstest hat die Rute hinter sich, zuerst über Schnur/Rolle/Bremse und dann mit deiner Anregung per Daumen/Ring im Rahmen der normalen Lasten hat der Aufbau standgehalten.

Aber ich behalte deine Anregung mit dem Wickeln mal im Hinterkopf, derzeit sauge ich halt alle Infos wie ein schwarzes Loch auf damit das nächste Projekt eine Verbesserung darstellt


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

Hallo,mein Fehler.Einsteg und nicht Zweistegringe.Viel Spass noch.

Gruß Zandertex


----------



## mr.pink79 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

an den verückten Fisch:g:

Wie schauts aus, kamst du schon zum testfischen?


----------



## crazyFish (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> an den verückten Fisch:g:
> 
> Wie schauts aus, kamst du schon zum testfischen?



Jepp war ich, wenn auch nur kurz, da witterungsmässig grenz wertig.

Also ne kurze Zusammenfassung, Mepps Spinner in Größe 1 & 2 lassen sich gut führen, Nummer 3 ist grenz wertig geht aber auch noch halbwegs.

Wobbler zwischen 5 und 8, je nach Wasserwiderstand gehen sehr gut, jedoch ist die Rute etwas zu weich um sie ordentlich zu twichen, genau so wie Popper.

DropShoten habe ich kurz anprobiert, hatte aber nur ein Vorfach dabei, welches ich nach dem dritten Wurf bei einem Hänger verloren habe. Das Stöckchen machte aber einen guten Eindruck, was das Führen des Rigs angeht. Wie weit es mit dem Anbiss und der nicht ganz so weichen Spitze klappt, werde ich noch ausprobieren müssen, allerdings sind die interessatesten Spots für DS derzeit alle zugefrohren.


----------



## shR!mp (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Projekt: Erste selbstgebaute Rute*

hab mich heute mal an den bau der twister 1 von cmw gemacht für das erste mal glaub hab ich das schon ordentlich hinbekommen^^

werde demnächst mal ein paar fotos posten

leider macht das richtig spass...bin schon am gucken was ich als nächstes bauen kann|rolleyes


----------

